# bluewaves have hit all models we got em



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

just got a sheet load of bluewaves, 2000 classics,,2200 classics,, 2200 purebays,, 2400 purebays,, 2600 purebays,, 1900 stls,, 2200 stls most inventory weve had in over a year the factory is finally catching up. let me know which one i can get ready for you call brad at 409-370-3555


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Brad is a good guy. Hooked my up with my STL. Give him a shout!


----------

